
Stallman on GCC, LLVM, and Copyleft (2014) - cnst
https://lwn.net/Articles/582242/
======
cnst
This is why everyone wants him out — to dismantle Free Software.

~~~
Arnt
If open source is doing well and Free Software isn't, what's the problem? This
is a serious question. What's the problem with LLVM over GCC, for example?

~~~
flukus
Open source is only thriving behind the scenes and end users are getting more
proprietary and less free software than decades ago as we move to cloud
software. Having source code might not be much for end users, but they've got
a lot better chance at doing something with that than they do a cloud service
using LLVM behind the scenes, at least they'd have their own data.

Open source is increasingly become something for software developers only, as
Stallman warned us.

~~~
Arnt
You may be right. But I looked at the recent gnu thing ("joint statement") and
gnu software is guix (OS distribution), guile (programming language), social
(vapourware afaict), mpc (library), hurd (os kernel), libc (library)... it
goes on like that. Most of those are targeted purely at developers. An OS
distribution might be for others, but Guix' homepage describes it as having
"declarative system configuration for transparent and reproducible operating
systems" that "provides Guile Scheme APIs". My neighbours would turn away in
an instant.

So gnu too is increasingly becoming something for developers, unless the
signatories there are seriously unrepresentative.

